# Good dog walkers in Glasgow? And what do they charge? Just curious :P



## PetLover88

Does anyone from Glasgow area use a dog walker and if so what do they charge?
Im not looking to start my own, im just curious as my new job may mean me working early and i may miss the morning walk.

Thanks and advice with help


----------



## Championvet

We have a large number of dog walkers registered at our veterinary practice in Glasgow Championvet.com. Their fees all seem to vary according to distance, numbers of dogs at one time etc. Obviously you are entrusting your beloved pet to someone for the day and so they need to be proficient, experienced and trustworthy.


----------



## waller540

Take a look here: Dog Walkers & Sitters In glasgow | Dog Walkers City - UK Results


----------



## PetLover88

waller540 said:


> Take a look here: Dog Walkers & Sitters In glasgow | Dog Walkers City - UK Results


Thanks Waller for sharing the link 
Think il give them a call and get a few quotes for if and when i need them


----------



## 912142

My advice to you would be to speak to other dog owners in your area -they may know and have experience of dog walkers in your area.

I have come across two so called 'professional dog walkers' in the last 3 weeks that have 'lost' a dog in their care stupidly allowing the dog 'off lead' on their first outing. The first dog was killed and I don't know what happened to the other. The thing that concerned me most was that the dog walkers didn't appear to make much of an effort to find those dogs and in fact it was other owners of dogs that searched while in the case of the dog that died the dog walker went home!

I hope you find someone trustworthy.


----------



## PetLover88

912142 said:


> My advice to you would be to speak to other dog owners in your area -they may know and have experience of dog walkers in your area.
> 
> I have come across two so called 'professional dog walkers' in the last 3 weeks that have 'lost' a dog in their care stupidly allowing the dog 'off lead' on their first outing. The first dog was killed and I don't know what happened to the other. The thing that concerned me most was that the dog walkers didn't appear to make much of an effort to find those dogs and in fact it was other owners of dogs that searched while in the case of the dog that died the dog walker went home!
> 
> I hope you find someone trustworthy.


Hearing these storys is one reason I really are against handing my two over to a total random who have simply just set up a so called Dog Walking service just simply cos they like to walk. This simply isnt good enough for me and want to find someone who really does care for the dogs as if they are their own.

Think I will just ask on my local walk and also ask to see all documents to prove they have cover and mostly ask what expierence.

Thanks


----------



## waller540

That's really horrible to hear that sort of thing's going on and thought it deserved a bit more attention - so I've written a blog post about it and linked back to this thread. Have a read if you're interested:

Finding Dog Walkers - An Issue Of Trust


----------



## sallysqueak

Just read the blog post linking to this forum, really shocked that anyone offering a dog walking service can behave this way. If I lost any of my pets I would be absolutely beside myself - in fact I lost my cat a couple of years ago and you only have to ask my husband how distraught I was and how much I worried. Thankfully he was found after a few months half a mile up the road being fed by an elderly couple! I was so excited when he came back. We had leafleted all the local houses and put posters up in all the local shops, called all the local rescues, put flyers on all the lampposts, wasnt interested if the council didn't like it, I had lost my baby!!

To think that someone can charge a fee, take on the responsibility of looking after someone elses baby and be honored with that amount of trust and then just loose them and think stuff it I'm going home is just disgusting. I would do everything in my power to help get that dog back and I'd never stop feeling guilty in the first place! It does worry me when I see these walkers advertising 'ill walk your dog for free, i just love dogs and walking', they have no insurance and you have no comeback when they get bored of the idea and loose the dog. Please don't ever leave your dog with someone who isnt petsitters alliance or narps approved, as both require insurance and should be able to provide references. Yes it costs them more to set up their business, but they do it because they are actually serious about setting up a professional business! I at the moment am living on an absolute shoestring til I get my doggie daycare business properly established, but I never even considered taking on my first doggie client without insurance in place - I also NEVER let another persons dog off the lead unless they specifically request it and even then only if the dog really knows me, really listens to me and I feel I can trust him to come back to me! It's a huge responsibility and I just prefer to stick to using flexi-leads!


----------



## 912142

PetLover88 said:


> Hearing these storys is one reason I really are against handing my two over to a total random who have simply just set up a so called Dog Walking service just simply cos they like to walk. This simply isnt good enough for me and want to find someone who really does care for the dogs as if they are their own.
> 
> Think I will just ask on my local walk and also ask to see all documents to prove they have cover and mostly ask what expierence.
> 
> Thanks


I agree and in fact the dog walker that lost the dog that was killed was one that I had been investigating thinking that she had experience of giant breeds. My dogs are precious to me and I would need to be convinced that they have what it takes to handle such a large dog. Believing her testimonials on her website I was about to give her a try. I am so so glad I did not entrust my boy with her. I was one of the walkers searching for the runaway dog and after searching the pentlands I drove the bypass scouting for the dog only to be told when I got home that the person responsible for the dog had already gone home!

Have you thought about doggy daycare? I took Denver there for a day to try out and he loved it. The field that they exercised in was fully fenced and by that I mean a fence large enough to keep Denver in as he jumps fences. He came home a very happy boy and the staff just loved him but then he is a bit of a charmer especially with women!


----------



## PetLover88

912142 said:


> I agree and in fact the dog walker that lost the dog that was killed was one that I had been investigating thinking that she had experience of giant breeds. My dogs are precious to me and I would need to be convinced that they have what it takes to handle such a large dog. Believing her testimonials on her website I was about to give her a try. I am so so glad I did not entrust my boy with her. I was one of the walkers searching for the runaway dog and after searching the pentlands I drove the bypass scouting for the dog only to be told when I got home that the person responsible for the dog had already gone home!
> 
> Have you thought about doggy daycare? I took Denver there for a day to try out and he loved it. The field that they exercised in was fully fenced and by that I mean a fence large enough to keep Denver in as he jumps fences. He came home a very happy boy and the staff just loved him but then he is a bit of a charmer especially with women!


Iv never heard of this doggy day care, is it the same as a dog walker or a different concept? All these horror storys do make you feel its not safe to just hands over your loved pet to a stranger cos so many people are out there these days trying to make a quick buck!

I spoke to boy who supplies my dog food and stuff and he did say so many people are working without any proper knowledge or some not ever owning a dog of their own so surely they dont have the expierence to look after mine.

The guy I use owns Direct Dog Food Glasgow - Cheap James Wellbeloved - Glasgow Pet Store - Cheapest James Wellbeloved - Discount James Wellbeloved - Glasgow Pet Shop - Dog Supplies Glasgow hes based in Glasgow and noticed your from Edinburgh just incase your looking for cheap pet supplies, he recently just added UK delivery to his website, some things are little more expensive by a pound of two but depends on what you buy, the main reason iv kept using him is because he actually has pet knowledge and this helped me out big time when switching foods. Just thought id let you know


----------



## sallysqueak

If, by any chance any of you come across anyone who is insured, reliable and vetted in the Nottingham area who has experience with giant breeds, please let me know, as I have a St bernard and I'm worried sick about leaving him with just any random used to little whippets. Big dogs need different care and I want to find someone who really understands and has experience of this.

Petlover, doggy daycare is where your dog goes to someone for the day, you generally drop them off before work and collect them after work, unless they provide a bus service. Some work from home and some have big warehouses, I think they're a great concept, but of course I am biased and again, they're only great if the person running them is responsible and competent!!


----------

